# Nummer vs. Zahl



## bkennardr

Hello, I am learning German. What is the difference between *Zahlen *and *Nummer*? Can anybody help? Thanks



Viele Grüße, bkennardr.


----------



## Hans in Texas

Welcome/Wilkommen im Forum, bk! Essentially, *Nummer* refers to things or people in a prescribed sequence(Kandidat Nummer 3 ist ein Feuerwehrmann aus Berlin); it can also refer to a musical performance or recording or an issue of a magazine (Diese Nummer hat einen Artikel über Autos). *Zahl* refers to written(printed) numerals (Die Zahlen bei dieser antiken Uhr sind altdeutsch).


----------



## Sowka

Welcome to WordReference  

There is an existing thread that contains explanations and examples Zahl vs. Nummer


----------



## bkennardr

Hans in Texas said:


> Welcome/Wilkommen im Forum, bk! Essentially, *Nummer* refers to things or people in a prescribed sequence(Kandidat Nummer 3 ist ein Feuerwehrmann aus Berlin); it can also refer to a musical performance or recording or an issue of a magazine (Diese Nummer hat einen Artikel über Autos). *Zahl* refers to written(printed) numerals (Die Zahlen bei dieser antiken Uhr sind altdeutsch).


I see, Vielen Dank Hans


----------



## bkennardr

Sowka said:


> Welcome to WordReference
> 
> There is an existing thread that contains explanations and examples Zahl vs. Nummer


okay, thank you too Sowka!


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> There is an existing thread that contains explanations and examples Zahl vs. Nummer


Well, yes, but that thread does contain a lot of wrong information and not a good summary. So, sometimes it might be worth to repeat a topic.

Ziffer = digit, only exactly these ten: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
(or in other numeral systems like binary=0,1, hexadecimal 0..9,A..F)

Zahl = any number built from digits, e.g. 0, 1,2,...768...1001...million, billion...
(can even be any number in other numeral systems)

Nummer = eine Zahl, die einem Gegenstand (konkret/abstrakt) zugeordnet ist, wodurch dieser identifiziert oder in eine Reihenfolge gebracht wird
z.B. Hausnummer, Zimmernummer, Telefonnummer, Kreditkartennummer


----------



## berndf

Hans in Texas said:


> *Zahl* refers to written(printed) numerals (Die Zahlen bei dieser antiken Uhr sind altdeutsch).


No, a numeral is a _Ziffer_. A _Zahl_ is the quantity itself and not its representation. E.g., _XIII_ is a _Zahl_ written with four _römischen Ziffern_. The same _Zahl_ can be written with two _arabischen Ziffern_, namely _13_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Zahl = any number built from digits, e.g. 0, 1,2,...768...1001...million, billion...
> (can even be any number in other numeral systems)


More precisely: A _Zahl_ is the number/quantity itself. A group of digits is a _representation_ of that number/quantity.



Kajjo said:


> Nummer = eine Zahl, die einem Gegenstand (konkret/abstrakt) zugeordnet ist, wodurch dieser identifiziert oder in eine Reihenfolge gebracht wird
> z.B. Hausnummer, Zimmernummer, Telefonnummer, Kreditkartennummer


Yes, a _Nummer_ refers to a numeric identfier of an object within an ordered or unordered set. But it is not a quantity.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> More precisely: A _Zahl_ is the number/quantity itself. A group of digits is a _representation_ of that number/quantity.


In the mathematical-philosophical sense this is correct, but in common language my definition is fine. 


berndf said:


> Yes, a _Nummer_ refers to a numeric identfier of an object within an ordered or unordered set. But it is not a quantity.


Agreed.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> In the mathematical-philosophical sense this is correct, but in common language my definition is fine.


_Dreizehn_ also refers to a _Zahl_ although it is a _word_ composed letters and not of digits. And that is every day usage and not maths.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Dreizehn_ also refers to a _Zahl_ although it is a _word_ composed letters and not of digits.


That's right. A Zahl is a Zahl in any representation.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> in common language my definition is fine.


I agree.


> für eine Zahl (1a) stehende Ziffer, Folge von Ziffern, Zahlzeichen
> Duden | Zahl | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


Der Lehrer hat eine Zahl an die Tafel geschrieben.


----------



## Hutschi

As we see: _Nummer _and _number are often false friends, depending on context.

Note that "Nummer" has many meanings. Relevant in our context are three:_
Duden | Nummer | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


> _Zahl, die etwas kennzeichnet, eine Reihenfolge o. Ä. angibt (as dicussed earlier here)_
> _ Ausgabe (5a) einer fortlaufend erscheinenden Zeitung, Zeitschrift _
> _ (bei Schuhen, Kleidungsstücken o. Ä.) die Größe angebende Zahl _




_The others have no or only weak relation. You can read in the Duden article.

---
edit: Mit Schlabberlatz überlappt_


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Lehrer hat eine Zahl an die Tafel geschrieben.


Dann kommt folgendes Beispiel:
_arabische, römische Zahlen_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Aber mit der zitierten Duden-Definition kannst du insgesamt leben, nehme ich an?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Dann kommt folgendes Beispiel:
> _arabische, römische Zahlen_


Dem entspricht die erste Definition: Duden | Zahl | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


> auf der Grundeinheit Eins basierender Mengenbegriff



bzw. 


> durch ein bestimmtes Zeichen oder eine Kombination von Zeichen darstellbarer abstrakter Begriff, mit dessen Hilfe gerechnet, mathematische Operationen durchgeführt werden können


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber mit der zitierten Duden-Definition kannst du insgesamt leben, nehme ich an?


Mit dem Beispiel auf jeden Fall nicht. Aber mit _vierstellige Zahl _als Abkürzung für _mit vier Dezimalziffern darstellbare Zahl _kann ich mich anfreunden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> _arabische, römische Zahlen_


XVIII ist eine römische Zahl.
Richtig oder falsch?


berndf said:


> Mit dem Beispiel auf jeden Fall nicht.


Welches Beispiel? Mein Beispiel oder Dudens Beispiel?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Richtig oder falsch?


Für mich falsch. Eine Zahl ist weder römisch noch arabisch. _XVIII_ ist die _*Darstellung* einer Zahl in römischen Ziffern_; oder eventuell noch: _ein Zahl, dargestellt in römischen Ziffern_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Für mich falsch. Eine Zahl ist weder römisch noch arabisch. _XVIII_ ist die _*Darstellung* einer Zahl in römischen Ziffern_; oder eventuell noch: _ein Zahl, dargestellt in römischen Ziffern_.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Welches Beispiel? Mein Beispiel oder Dudens Beispiel?





Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Lehrer hat eine Zahl an die Tafel geschrieben.


Richtig oder falsch?


----------



## Hutschi

Wobei auch das kontextabhängig ist.


Schlabberlatz said:


> XVIII ist eine römische Zahl.
> Richtig oder falsch?
> ...


(Hervorhebung von mir.)
Die römischen Ziffern sind die Schriftzeichen, die römischen Zahlen sind die aus ihnen gebildeten Zahlen des römischen Zahlensystems. Es ist kein Stellenwertsystem und enthält keine 0.


Römische Zahlen  - Mathepedia


> Römische Zahlen
> ...
> Das auf den römischen Ziffern beruhende Zahlensystem stellt positive ganze Zahlen in einem Additionssystem zur Basis 10 mit der Hilfsbasis 5 dar. Ein Zeichen für die Null ist nicht gebräuchlich.
> Darstellung
> *Die in einer römischen Zahl verwendeten Zeichen *haben, unabhängig von ihrer Position, einen festen Wert. Dabei gibt es die Zehnerpotenzen als Basiswerte (die „Einer“) und die fünffachen Hilfsbasiswerte (die „Fünfer“).


(Hervorhebung von mir.)


PS: 0,1,2,3, ... 10,11,12,13 etc. sind keine römischen Zahlen. Und die Zahl "0", die durch die Ziffer "0" dargestellt wird, gehört nicht zum römischen Zahlensystem.

Es sind natürlich Zahlen.

Dualzahlen sind keine arabischen und keine römischen Zahlen.


PS: Ich habe es sprachlich leicht vereinfacht, es wird sonst zu komplex. Ich hoffe, es ist trotzdem verständlich, was ich meine.

In der Schule haben wir auch die Römischen Zahlen behandelt.

Wir wandeln nicht römische Ziffern in arabische Ziffern um, sondern römische Zahlen in arabische Zahlen bzw. in mit arabischen Ziffern geschriebene natürliche Zahlen.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Richtig oder falsch?


Dies hattest du geschrieben und darauf habe ich geantwortet:


Schlabberlatz said:


> XVIII ist eine römische Zahl.
> Richtig oder falsch?


Nämlich: _Falsch_.
---------


Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Lehrer hat eine Zahl an die Tafel geschrieben.


Richtig (sofern die Zahl selbst und nicht ihre Darstellung im Vordergrund der Aussage steht).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Dies hattest du geschrieben und darauf habe ich geantwortet:
> 
> Falsch.
> ---------
> 
> Richtig.


Danke. Deine #14 sah ein bisschen so aus, als ob du mit Dudens Definition nicht einverstanden wärest und auch mein Beispiel ablehnen würdest. (Wahrscheinlich liegt das am „Zitierverhalten“ der Forensoftware. Man klickt auf "Reply" und die Zitate im Beitrag des Vorredners werden nicht mitzitiert. Hier konkret das Duden-Zitat, das ich in #12 eingefügt hatte.)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Man klickt auf "Reply" und die Zitate im Beitrag des Vorredners werden nicht mitzitiert.


Ja, das nervt bisweilen.


----------



## Hutschi

... zu weit von eigentlicher Frage weg ... selbst gelöscht. Es ging um Unterschied von Zahl und Nummer.

---


----------



## anahiseri

*bkennardr,  *I understand it's difficult for Indonesian speakers because you don't have that distinction. I'm going to try with some examples:
ZAHL:   lima anak/ dua orang / sepulu tahun / tiga bir /   *(berapa?)*
NUMMER:  nomor telepon / nomor rumah / nomor kamar hotel


----------



## anahiseri

Ich glaube, man muss und kann die Erklärung etwas vereinfachen. *Anzahl* ist einfacher zu erklären als Zahl, und in den meisten Fällen stimmt das doch überein, oder?


----------



## bkennardr

anahiseri said:


> *bkennardr,  *I understand it's difficult for Indonesian speakers because you don't have that distinction. I'm going to try with some examples:
> ZAHL:   lima anak/ dua orang / sepulu tahun / tiga bir /   *(berapa?)*
> NUMMER:  nomor telepon / nomor rumah / nomor kamar hotel


danke dir, jetzt verstehe ich!


----------



## bkennardr

Vielen Dank euch alle!


----------

